

EFF Panopticlick reveals your browser's perhaps surprisingly traceable footprint - masonlee
https://panopticlick.eff.org/?

======
masonlee
Ouchie! My particular combination of installed fonts and plugins makes my
browser unique among all 250,000 browsers tested there so far.

------
joe_bleau
Same here, but mine was unique based only on HTTP_ACCEPT and user agent. Try
hitting reload...

